# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Tư duy tích cực hay câu chuyện về nửa cốc nước đầy

## inoxsangtrong

​Cuộc sống ngổn ngang trăm mối khiến chúng ta đôi khi rơi vào trạng thái stress đầy lo âu và phiền muộn. Cần làm gì để có thể vượt qua những khó khăn này? Bài viết dưới đây sẽ cho bạn một chiếc chìa khoá, hoặc ít nhất qua cách nhìn về tư duy tích cực của tác giả, biết đâu bạn sẽ tìm được chiếc chìa khoá mở cánh cửa Bình an và Hạnh phúc cho riêng mình.
*
“Hãy nhìn phần nửa đầy của ly nước, thay vì nửa vơi”*

Không cần nhờ đến cô hoa hậu hoàn vũ 2005 Natalie Glebova nhắc tới trong đêm chung kết cuộc thi, châm ngôn này và các biến thể của nó vốn dĩ đã khá quen thuộc với chúng ta. Đây chính là một ví dụ sống động và thuyết phục về cách nhìn tích cực một vấn đề. Mặc dù, thực tế nước trong ly chỉ còn một nửa, nhưng người có tư duy tích cực sẽ nhìn vào phần còn của ly thay vì là phần vơi.

Một người thất tình có thể tự dằn vặt bản thân: “Cô ta lừa dối tôi, cô ta phản bội tôi, cô ta lợi dụng tôi”. Nếu là bạn của người đó, tôi sẽ khuyên anh ta hãy học cách quên điều này đi mỗi khi vô tình hoặc cố tình nhớ đến, vì bây giờ nó chỉ là chuyện của cô ta mà thôi. Chuyện của anh là hãy chữa trị nỗi đau mà anh đang phải chịu đựng. Hãy nhìn vào thực tế vấn đề và nếu không đơn giản hóa nó được thì ít ra đừng phức tạp nó thêm. Một người nếu đã rèn được cho mình lối tư duy tích cực sẽ có thể đối mặt với vấn đề này theo cách đại lọai như là: “Thật may mắn vì tôi cũng đã từng có được những tháng ngày hạnh phúc” hoặc “Chúng tôi đã có một thời thật đẹp”.

Tư duy tích cực mang đến sự bình an và thăng hoa cho tâm hồn. Đó là hướng của những người biết cách sống, biết cách yêu thương và biết cách tha thứ cho mình và cho người... Để rồi một ngày khi gặp lại, bạn tôi có thể cười với nàng bằng một nụ cười chúc phúc thay vì ngoảnh mặt đi với sự tức giận vì quá khứ.

*Phân loại tư duy*

Người ta thống kê rằng mỗi ngày trí óc ta sản sinh ra khoảng 30.000 đến 50.000 ý nghĩ. Trong con số khá lớn này, liệu có bao nhiêu ý nghĩ là có ích và bao nhiêu đã làm mất năng lượng một cách vô ích? Để phân loại chúng, người ta chia ý nghĩ thành bốn nhóm:

_Tư duy Tích cực:_ Là những suy nghĩ có lợi không những cho mình mà cho cả người khác như: tự tin, lạc quan, yêu thương, bao dung, đoàn kết…

_Tư duy Tiêu cực:_ Là những suy nghĩ làm tổn hại đến mình và đến người khác như: tự ti, ganh tỵ, mặc cảm, ích kỷ… “May mà tôi không vớ phải cô ta!” cũng thuộc nhóm câu “Nho trên cành còn xanh lắm!” có lợi cho mình, nhưng không có lợi cho người khác (vì cô ấy đang bị bạn nói xấu).

_Tư duy Lãng phí:_ Là những suy nghĩ “rác”, nghĩ vơ vẩn về những gì đã qua hoặc chưa đến làm tiêu hao năng lượng và mất thời gian của hiện tại.

Một thí sinh trong phòng thi mà lại mơ tưởng đến chuyến đi nghỉ sắp tới hay tưởng tượng thầy giám thị tặng cho đáp án thay vì tập trung vào làm bài thì thật là đang tư duy lãng phí.

_Tư duy Cần thiết:_ Là những suy nghĩ cần thiết về công việc đang phải làm, đang phải giải quyết. Như thầy cô giáo thì phải suy nghĩ về bài giảng, diễn viên suy nghĩ cách nhập vai hay người hùng thì phải nghĩ cách chứng minh điều đó...

Lối tư duy góp phần quyết định chất lượng cuộc sống của mỗi chúng ta.

Tất cả các ý nghĩ sinh ra dù cần thiết hay không, dù tiêu cực hay tích cực thì nó cũng làm ảnh hưởng đến cảm xúc, lời nói và hành động. Và vô hình trung nó cũng sẽ ảnh hưởng hoặc tốt hoặc xấu đến chúng ta tùy theo điểm xuất phát của nó thuộc loại tư duy nào. Mối liên hệ giữa chúng có thể được biểu diễn bằng lược đồ sau: 

​_Một ví dụ: Chồng của Ly hôm nay về muộn. Hai cách phỏng đoán sau đây của Ly sẽ mang tới những kết quả trái ngược nhau._

*Cách một:* Chắc là lại đi uống rượu với bạn bè? Hay đi hẹn hò với cô thư ký? Hay bị tai nạn xe?…

Cơ thể: nét mặt thể hiện sự lo lắng, căng thẳng, lời nói cáu gắt, đứng ngồi không yên, gọi điện cho hàng xóm, bố mẹ, bạn bè và khi chưa có kết quả thì bất an và giận dữ.

Các mối quan hệ: hàng xóm, bố mẹ và bạn bè cũng bị bận tâm và suy nghĩ về vấn đề của gia đình Ly.

Bầu không khí: trong nhà trở nên căng thẳng, bức bối và nặng nề.

*Cách hai:* Có lẽ cơ quan có việc đột xuất! Hay gặp gỡ bạn bè để tạo mối quan hệ! Hay về thăm bố mẹ bên ấy!

Chúng ta không bàn về lý do thật sự tại sao chồng Ly về muộn, nhưng rõ ràng là với cách nghĩ tích cực này thì Ly đã không tự tạo một áp lực gì cho mình và cho xung quanh ít nhất là trong khoảng thời gian trước khi chồng về.

Đó là lý do vì sao chúng ta dễ dàng cảm nhận được sự tươi vui ấm cúng khi đến những gia đình hạnh phúc ngược lại sẽ thấy khó chịu và ngột ngạt với bầu không khí thường xuyên xung đột, thiếu vắng sự thương yêu.

Hoặc bạn có thể dễ dàng thấy sự ảnh hưởng tâm trí hoàn toàn khác nhau giữa bầu không khí tại một thánh đường, một thiền viện so với bệnh viện hay một nhà lao.

Nếu nhận thức đúng sự ảnh hưởng cũng như tầm quan trọng của tư duy đối với tự thân và môi trường xung quanh, phải chăng chúng ta cũng cần như các doanh nghiệp uy tín ngày nay, phải cho sản phẩm ý nghĩ qua giai đoạn kiểm tra chất lượng (KCS) trước khi nó thể hiện bằng lời nói và hành động. Cuộc sống sẽ rạng ngời biết bao khi các ý nghĩ của ta đều mang tên “tích cực”.

*Stress và cách giảm thiểu stress bằng tư duy tích cực*

Ngược lại với tư duy tích cực, cách suy nghĩ tiêu cực cũng mang lại những hậu quả không nhỏ.

“Tiêu cực” không chỉ gồm những suy nghĩ không có lợi cho mình và không có lợi cho người khác. Một cách nhìn nhận sai lệch quy luật cuộc sống hoặc không dám chấp nhận sự thật cũng có thể được xem là tiêu cực. Chứng STRESS (trầm cảm) chính là một hậu quả điển hình của những các ý nghĩ tiêu cực.

Stress của dây đàn là giai đoạn căng quá mức của nó trước khi bị đứt. Kết quả cuối cùng của sự giải thoát khỏi stress là hoặc là điều chỉnh lại độ căng hoặc là để cho nó đứt. Người không muốn thoát hoặc không biết cách thoát khỏi nó một cách đúng đắn nhất thì có thể gọi là người tiêu cực.

Áp lực thật nhiều và đa dạng, và hầu hết chúng ta thường cho rằng áp lực là do môi trường hoặc hoàn cảnh đem lại. Nhưng mức độ STRESS do một áp lực tạo ra sẽ là lớn hay nhỏ, trầm trọng hay nhẹ nhàng lại được quyết định phần nhiều bởi cái cách chúng ta “hứng đòn”. Không có tiếng vỗ của một bàn tay, STRESS lớn lên khi chúng ta không còn đủ năng lượng (sức mạnh nội tâm) để đáp trả cái gọi là “áp lực” trong cuộc chiến đấu mà chúng không hiểu đối thủ là ai.

Vì vậy mức độ Stress mà một người phải chịu đựng có thể được xác định bằng công thức sau: 

​Nhìn vào công thức trên, chúng ta có thể dễ dàng nhận ra rằng mình có thể giảm STRESS cho bản thân nếu giảm được áp lực phải gánh chịu và tăng sức mạnh nội tâm.

Chúng ta có thể giảm bớt hoặc loại bỏ một số áp lực về quá khứ hay về tương lai chẳng hạn. Nhiều những chuyện không hay đã qua rồi nhưng chúng ta vẫn ôn đi ôn lại để rồi cảm thấy ray rức, hối tiếc hay thù hận đến mức không muốn hoặc không thể thoát ra được. Và với tương lai cũng vậy…

Các bạn tôi nói rằng những điều tôi vừa chia sẻ đều là lý thuyết. Đúng là như thế! Vậy thì hãy vận dụng nó để xây dựng cuộc sống đẹp và chất lượng hơn. Vấn đề còn lại là thời gian và sự chiêm nghiệm cuộc sống của từng người. Trong thời gian chờ đợi đến khi chúng ta ngộ ra và sống hết mình bằng những loại tư duy đều mang tên “tích cực”, tôi xin chia sẻ với các bạn một phương pháp giảm STRESS bằng “Nguyên tắc S.O.S ” sau đây: 

​Khi không thích một kênh truyền hình nào đó đang xem thì chúng ta sẽ làm gì? Sẽ chuyển sang kênh khác hoặc là tắt đi. Khi trên đường gặp một vụ kẹt xe?

Chúng ta sẽ dừng lại, quan sát xem chuyện gì đang xảy ra, nếu có thể qua được thì chúng ta sẽ tiếp tục đi về phía trước, nếu không thì quay lại hay tìm một con đường khác. Hãy xử lý tương tự như thế với STRESS. Luôn ghi nhớ rằng bạn luôn có ít nhất một chọn lựa khác. Hãy dừng lại, tạm thời tách mình ra khỏi mớ rối rắm đó, quan sát trên tầm rộng hơn, thoáng hơn, khách quan và lạc quan hơn. Cuối cùng là chọn lựa, hành động và sẵn sàng chịu trách nhiệm với sự chọn lựa đó.

Ngoài ra tôi cũng xin mách nhỏ với các bạn một phương pháp để tăng sức mạnh nội tâm để có thể “chiến đấu tốt” với áp lực bên ngoài đó là luyện tập yoga và thiền định. Những bài tập Yoga sẽ giúp tăng cường sức khỏe, cân bằng tâm lý, tự tin và yêu đời hơn. Và Thiền định là một bước cao hơn, khi bạn tập Yoga đến mức thuần thục thì Thiền định là một bước tiến cuối cùng mà các Yogi không thể bỏ qua. Thiền định sẽ giúp bạn tự chủ hơn, mở rộng cánh cửa yêu thương trong tâm hồn và tiến gần đến chân lý sống. Tuy nhiên tôi vẫn mong bài viết này không có ý nghĩa gì với các bạn cả vì điều đó có nghĩa là các bạn đang sống thực sự hạnh phúc và hoàn toàn tích cực theo công thức riêng của mình.

----------

